# compiz 0.5.2

## dario.turchi

dopo l'aggiornamento, tramite portage, a compiz 0.5.2 lo script compiz-start non funziona più ... qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema ?

----------

## gutter

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Visto che non si tratta di software ufficialmente supportato ho spostato il thread  in questo forum.

----------

## 102376

magari avrai qualche libreria rotta!!!

 a me tutto ok!!!

prova un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Onip

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che non si tratta di software ufficialmente supportato ho spostato il thread  in questo forum.

 

non per fare il pignolo, ma il mio eix me lo segnala in portage   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

scusate l'ot... ma è vero che compiz e beryl ora sono di nuovo un proggetto unico?

----------

## comio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> scusate l'ot... ma è vero che compiz e beryl ora sono di nuovo un proggetto unico?

 

compiz-fusion... fusion non per nulla

ciao

----------

## lopio

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   scusate l'ot... ma è vero che compiz e beryl ora sono di nuovo un proggetto unico? 
> 
> compiz-fusion... fusion non per nulla
> 
> ciao

 

ciao sai mica quanto verra' integrato in portage?

----------

## dario.turchi

 *zocram wrote:*   

> magari avrai qualche libreria rotta!!!
> 
>  a me tutto ok!!!
> 
> prova un 
> ...

 

revdep-rebuild l'ho fatto, ma il problema non è di dipendenze,  perchè quando eseguo lo script ottengo un segmentation fault

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non per fare il pignolo, ma il mio eix me lo segnala in portage  

 

Hai ragione   :Confused:  , sarà l'eta   :Laughing: 

Risposto il thread.

----------

## lobotomia

compiz-start aveva un problema anche in xeffects, magari è lo stesso problema, prova a cercare li la soluzione.

p.s. se non erro qualcuno ne aveva postato qui uno modificato

----------

